# Kale Soup



## kadesma (Sep 23, 2013)

Soak overnight 1lb. of Great Northern white beans. Then rinse and cook. Saute 1/4 lb. Bacon and its grease  and add to the beans as they cook. When beans are done add 2 sliced  stickes  of  linguica  as  well as 1 large onion chopped plus  2-4 peeled potatoes cut in   bite sized  chunks.now add 2 bunches of kale salt and pepper  now add about 1 Tab garlic powder. simmer till done.
Serve with frozen fuit salad and buttered French bread.
kades


----------



## CWS4322 (Sep 25, 2013)

Sounds good. This is my "go to" kale soup recipe:

Recipe Details


----------



## TATTRAT (Sep 26, 2013)

I bet this would make a lovely puree too, sounds like Falls winning flavors! Thanks for sharing!


----------

